# Need some advice on a Little Milling machine



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 16, 2017)

I found this little mill for sale.  I'm just getting back into machine work, strictly for a hobby.   I was wondering if this is a good mill, my only experience is with Bridgeport's.  It is located several hundred miles from me and just wanted to know if it would be worth the drive.  It comes with a Vice, some collets and some cutters, it is 110volt.  Looks like it is in pretty good shape from the pictures but dont know much about the wear.

Thanks for the help

Bill Rosselot


----------



## tweinke (Feb 16, 2017)

Wish I could have found one like that!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 16, 2017)

Burke is a good medium duty mill. That one looks in great shape, even has power cross feed. If it were me it would be home already.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 16, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> Burke is a good medium duty mill. That one looks in great shape, even has power cross feed. If it were me it would be home already.
> 
> "Billy G"


I've contacted the owner and will pay for it until I can get over to pick it up.  I can't pass this one up.


----------



## Eremius (Feb 16, 2017)

Looks like you get to spend some time getting the sawdust out of it too


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 16, 2017)

Good catch!


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 16, 2017)

I am on my second Millrite, Bill.  Great machines, perfect for a home shop, capable and solid.  Feel free to PM me if you want to ...

That Millrite was made in 1967.


----------



## Mike Tracz (Feb 17, 2017)

I haven't ran mine yet... but I've gained a real appreciation during its 'restoration'.

Enjoy!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 20, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> I am on my second Millrite, Bill.  Great machines, perfect for a home shop, capable and solid.  Feel free to PM me if you want to ...
> 
> That Millrite was made in 1967.


Bob,
Thank you very much I'm sure I will need all the help I can get.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 20, 2017)

Mike Tracz said:


> I haven't ran mine yet... but I've gained a real appreciation during its 'restoration'.
> (snip)


Nice job, Mike!


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 22, 2017)

What is the difference between a MVN and MVI machine. I found the MVI machine a little closer and is a little cleaner but no power feed and really not tooling. I was just wondering what the difference was.  The only difference I can see from the pictures is that the MVI has power feed, and the MVN does not but this could be something that was just added.  Ive tried to look up the specs of both but but not having alot of luck.  

I made the deal on the MVI it looks like the old "checks in the Mail".  So we will see.  Now the work starts getting the old girl home.


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 22, 2017)

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 22, 2017)

Bill Rosselot said:


> What is the difference between a MVN and MVI machine. I found the MVI machine a little closer and is a little cleaner but no power feed and really not tooling. I was just wondering what the difference was.  The only difference I can see from the pictures is that the MVI has power feed, and the MVN does not but this could be something that was just added.  Ive tried to look up the specs of both but but not having alot of luck.
> 
> I made the deal on the MVI it looks like the old "checks in the Mail".  So we will see.  Now the work starts getting the old girl home.


I previously owned a  1966 MVI, and now I own a 1967 MVN.  I think I have seen newer and older machines with both model numbers.  There is an old option and price list in the BurkeMills Yahoo group files archive, and it shows all of the myriad options that were available, but does not mention MVI and MVN models at all IIRC.  It also has a registry by serial number, model, and owner.  So, I have no clue, and unless I am missing something, there is no difference in the models, and how it is configured is purely a matter of what options were ordered with it and what has been changed since then.

Edit:  If you do not get a definitive answer here, it might be worth asking your question on the BurkeMills Yahoo group.
Second edit:  A serial number like 671234 means that it was the 1234th machine built in the year 1967.  My MVI was serial number 661091, and my MVN is s/n 671265.  Your 67562 is right in there...


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Mar 1, 2017)

Looking for a manual for my MVI Burke Mill.  Does anyone have a one I can get a copy of???


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 1, 2017)

Bill Rosselot said:


> Looking for a manual for my MVI Burke Mill.  Does anyone have a one I can get a copy of???


Several manuals are available for free download on the BurkeMills Yahoo site in the "files" section under "vertical mills."


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Mar 1, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Several manuals are available for free download on the BurkeMills Yahoo site in the "files" section under "vertical mills."


Thanks Bob  I looked at them and I think it is a good start really would like to find a exploded parts manual that shows how it goes together or what is expected when I take it apart.  But I've got to get them down loaded and printed then I will know what I've got or dont have.
Thanks again for the tip

Bill


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 1, 2017)

Bill Rosselot said:


> Thanks Bob  I looked at them and I think it is a good start really would like to find a exploded parts manual that shows how it goes together or what is expected when I take it apart.  But I've got to get them down loaded and printed then I will know what I've got or dont have.
> Thanks again for the tip
> 
> Bill


I think those are the best you will find, Bill...  There is really nothing that difficult to work on, and there is help available both here and there if you need it.


----------



## Mike Tracz (Mar 1, 2017)

http://www.mikeamick.com/millrite_project/

Mike's site got me through the spindle cleanup and rebuild. Oh and getting the knee off. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

